# Campsite near Murcia please



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi all, just on route to Murcia as we speak, any body recommend a good campsite in that region.........cheers


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There are 3 located close to Mucia in the "All the Aires Spain" We had a look at the one in Velez Rubio a couple of weeks ago. Convenient for motorway and town but although the place was large and well kept, we saw no clear sign stating its purpose.
The Aire in Calpe however is excellent, one of the best run we have encountered.

Alan


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

We are on camping La Manga 14e a night inc electric and parked near the beach good bar on site and can take the largest Rv

Paul


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We're in Alquerías on Camperpark Huerta de Murcia. It's about 8km from Murcia city, and there are buses in or a cycle route that goes along the river.
It's a 10-15 min walk to the village centre, with 2 supermarkets and a handful of tapas bars, and we are surrounded by orange and lemon groves.
It's scorching this week and we are glad of the small pool. Free WiFi too.
Can thoroughly recommend it. GPS N 38deg 0.443' W 1deg 2.618'


----------

